# Poll: "I've read ALL of Crossed Fingers"



## Wayne (Jun 24, 2009)

Seth Stark's recent comment on another thread has me wondering how many on PB have read all of Gary North's magnum opus, _Crossed Fingers: How the Liberals Captured the Presbyterian Church_ ?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope to someday. I remember hearing of that book from a speaker at the Norcal Family bible conference of the OPC.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2009)

Excellent Book. Buy it, Read it, Love it.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been interested... here it is online if you can bear to read on computer.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, I read the online version.

And then I wrote Mr. North asking him if he'd like an editor.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 24, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Yes, I read the online version.
> 
> And then I wrote Mr. North asking him if he'd like an editor.



Why is that? Are there grammatical or historical errors in the book? having not read the book I am very curious to know.


----------



## sastark (Jun 24, 2009)

Read it. Loved it. Recommend it to others. North correctly diagnosed the problems of the PCUSA which lead to Machen forming the OPC. Every conservative Christian should read it and compare their own denomination to the PCUSA. 

How far down the path toward liberalism is your denomination?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 24, 2009)

"How far down the path toward liberalism is your denomination?"

I think every denomination is just a generation (or less) away from unbelief.

As TE Bill Iverson is fond of saying, "God has no grandchildren", meaning that the work of evangelism must be done afresh in every generation.


----------



## sastark (Jun 24, 2009)

Wayne said:


> "How far down the path toward liberalism is your denomination?"
> 
> I think every denomination is just a generation (or less) away from unbelief.
> 
> As TE Bill Iverson is fond of saying, "God has no grandchildren", meaning that the work of evangelism must be done afresh in every generation.



Absolutely agree!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 24, 2009)

Wayne said:


> "How far down the path toward liberalism is your denomination?"
> 
> I think every denomination is just a generation (or less) away from unbelief.
> 
> As TE Bill Iverson is fond of saying, "God has no grandchildren", meaning that the work of evangelism must be done afresh in every generation.



Interesting...


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 24, 2009)

I read it many years ago and enjoyed it (though, even then, was no big North fan). I do remember at the time not agreeing with his solution to the problems presented by the PCUSA. Didn't he suggest full subscription for membership? Kind of ironic coming from him.


----------



## sastark (Jun 24, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> I read it many years ago and enjoyed it (though, even then, was no big North fan). I do remember at the time not agreeing with his solution to the problems presented by the PCUSA. Didn't he suggest full subscription for membership? Kind of ironic coming from him.



I think you're right, Jon. I had forgotten about that. Full subscription for officers, I agree. For members, no. But, we do need to hold the officers accountable to the confession of the church, which is often where denominations fail to act.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 24, 2009)

Josiah said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I read the online version.
> ...



By all means, read the book. It's long, and he often repeated himself. That's all I meant. It could have been tightened up quite a bit. But the info is worth stylistic shortcomings.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 24, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> It's long, and he often repeated himself. That's all I meant. It could have been tightened up quite a bit. But the info is worth stylistic shortcomings.



I agree with this. I read the entire book shortly after it was published. It *is* too long, and quite "ramble-y." The book is very interesting, but sometimes it takes North quite awhile to get to the particular point he's trying to make. Sort of like reading Lloyd-Jones...


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

I have not read the book, but I am now interested even though I am not a Presbyterian. I added it to my reading list, thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2009)

Read it.

Liked it.

Still recomend it.

(didn't vote, there didn't seem to be an option for those that liked it)


----------



## Wayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevin:

I didn't mean for the wording of the "Yes, I read the whole thing" to sound at all negative, but merely to imply that it was quite an accomplishment to get through it all.

I read it and appreciated it, and I was the one that set up the poll.
I'm only sorry to see that many weren't familiar with the book, but hopefully are now--at least they know of the book.


----------

